# HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key?



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

Like the title states.. what do you do if you've misplaced your 'floor key' ?


----------



## TurboGolfCart (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*

I thought you used the ignition key?? and why and where would you be going over 230MPH?


----------



## IceMan_M (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*

you rich rich man! i wish i had just a chance to see this car in real life


----------



## env1sion (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (IceMan_M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IceMan_M* »_you rich rich man! i wish i had just a chance to see this car in real life

ive seen 2


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

seen/touched/entered 1








driven 0


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*

go to the dealership... im sure they will have no problem getting you a new one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (mk3_vdub)*








are you kidding me?


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_







are you kidding me?

if that was pointed at me... what i meant was... go back to where ever the hell you bought it from...


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_
if that was pointed at me... what i meant was... go back to where ever the hell you bought it from... 

my comment wasn't directed at you boss.







i gave a







to the fact that someone bought one........but doesn't know where to get the key..........


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_
my comment wasn't directed at you boss.







i gave a







to the fact that someone bought one........but doesn't know where to get the key..........









lol... true... do they have dealerships? or ive heard whenever you buy one you go take a tour at the bugatti factory when you pick the keys to your car...


----------



## KGredjett3 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (mk3_vdub)*

Is this a joke ?


----------



## daviddepin (Jun 18, 2004)

wtf are you guys talking about. they have bugatti dealerships just like other car dealerships.
obviously there arent going to be very many, they are usually (from what ive seen) mixed with a couple other super car dealers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*

get one from your local VW dealership


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Like the title states.. what do you do if you've misplaced your 'floor key' ?

if you already spent a million on thiscar im sure you could fork out another hundred or 2 for another key...dumbest ****ing question ever...


----------



## rickyk (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: (daviddepin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daviddepin* »_wtf are you guys talking about. they have bugatti dealerships just like other car dealerships.
obviously there arent going to be very many, they are usually (from what ive seen) mixed with a couple other super car dealers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 
http://www.newsassociates.com/dealers/bugatti.html
heres list of the dealers.
i heard that in the UK you have to go to a Bentley dealer if you need to get your Bugatti serviced?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (rickyk)*

I didn't think they had dealers, and the techs were to fly in. But I couldn't see that business model working for long, if at all.
Thanks for the list.
And







to the owner. If you could post photos for me/us to drool over, would be much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wtfmate3487 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_I didn't think they had dealers, and the techs were to fly in. But I couldn't see that business model working for long, if at all.


Top Gear said bugatti wasn't making really profiting any from the veyron. It's just to revive the bugatti brand. So you may be right.


----------



## 2k4BlackMagicGLI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (wtfmate3487)*

The car costs over 4 million dollars to manufacture and they are selling them for just over 1 million. So yeah Id say they are taking a hit on the car. 
However VWs point of this car was to make a statement, that there will not be a car of this magnitude and luxury for a long time to come.
The fact that this car held the top speed record with as much as it weighs is astonishing. Anybody with enough money can make an insanely high HP, lightweight car to go 255mph, but its not gonna have the character or the elegance of a Bugatti.
I think that we will see a higher HP veyron that will reclaim its Top Speed Title in the near future.


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (2k4BlackMagicGLI)*

I think you all are idiots. this person if he has a Bugatt,i and is surfing the "vortex" online and isasking a bunch of people who obviously don't have a bugatti where to get a key i think hes a liar. and further more who the **** compares a M3 with a superb car? sheesh. 


_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:05 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

im with you man http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

call a dealership and give them you vin number...
damn that was a hard one


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Like the title states.. what do you do if you've misplaced your 'floor key' ?


sooo you have a prius?.. and a bugatti uh?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (1.8Tspeed!)*


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (cata)*

What do you do if you lost your second ignition key?
easy... you just hot wire the bitch and hit terminal velocity.. no biggie.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is until you can go to the dealer or find it.. you never know when you have to break land speed records..


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt is you owned a Veyron, you would be spending your time online advertising it with stupid questions like this. 
Telephones are great inventions.
Oh and key chains are as well.


----------



## daviddepin (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (1.8Tspeed!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tspeed!* »_

sooo you have a prius?.. and a bugatti uh?









clearly you've never been to southern california. A super car and a hybrid are a good combo to get through traffic in the week.


----------



## rudmad (Nov 14, 2007)

sucks to own a veyron in NJ, where does the front plate go ...


----------



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (actionVR6)*

You may wanna check your local junkyards


----------



## sidot3291 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP: What do you do if you lost your second ignition key? (rudmad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rudmad* »_sucks to own a veyron in NJ, where does the front plate go ...

















Not my pic, but there's your answer


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybey he stole it and cant go to a dealer to get one. Maybey he imported one illegally like a gtr skyline and cant supply a dealer with a us vin to get a key. Maybey he spent everydollar he had to get the car and has no more money like I did when I my fit from the dealer in cash. Maybey its not his and he lost the key to it sneaking it out before the owner came back. Maybey he doesnt have a dealer in his state that to source a key from like here in maryland. Maybey he was out somewhere having a good time being rich and realized he lost the floor key and now cant get home, and is to afraid to let the tow truck driver put it on a flat bed. Or maybey he faking and doesnt own a buggatti but noticed that the ignition key is a switch blade key like a VW and thought it would be a good little mod but was to ashamed to tell anybody. Maybey??????
LMFAO


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (SourKrowt)*

















How much will you give me to get you one????? Cause they aint cheap
does any body know if you can take one apart to put a chip from a vw in it to get it to work with a vw. which is the only reason I stumbled across this thread


----------

